# Studio 600 - 33G of shrimp



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've kept a journal here for each of my tanks, so I'll continue with the tradition.

This is my second attempt at freshwater shrimp. The first one wasn't very successful, but I've learned a few things and hopefully this works better. The tank is a Fluval Studio 600 that I bought about a year ago but only set up recently. It sat empty in my living room for a few months and I actually had it up for sale for a couple of months in the summer, and then I decided to set it up in my 9 year old son's bedroom. We had initially planned for shrimp and a few small fish, but after starting it with a few shrimp, my son decided that he didn't want to take the risk of mixing in fish, so we settled for a shrimp-only tank. A lot of space for hopefully a lot of shrimp!

The Fluval Studio comes with T5H0 lighting and a Fluval 205 filter, but I'm not using those. I'm using LED lighting instead, and a 2073, that I had kept from a previous tank. And also a Digital Aquatics controller. It makes for a nice little setup for a 9 years old. 

On with the pics. The scape is trying to use the height of the tank. It works nicely in the sense that the shrimp seem to love hanging out on the manzy branches and in the plants. So there's action at all levels of the water column.



Under the hood:



Shrimp-wise, I started with a bunch of cherries generously donated by Gary (THANKS GARY  ). They have started to multiply and I can count at least a dozen shrimplets already, and about 5 heavily berried females. And last week I decided to increase the gene pool and I added some fire reds from EbiKen (THANKS FRANK  ). The plan is to eventually add some fancy caridina depending on what I can find. But there's no rush.

They like zucchini...



One of the berried cherries:



That's it for now. Hopefully everything goes well and the colony grows...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Quick update. The tank has now been up for 3 months, and everything is going well. Still only cherries / fire reds. I started with about 30 and I figure there must be about 100 now, including shrimplets. I could count about 60 when I last fed them. And I know there are always many more in the plants and rocks that I can't see.

I used to find a dead one every week or so for the first month or 2, but I haven't found any in about a month now. Either things have become more stable, or the plants have grown enough that I don't see the dead shrimp anymore!

The Java moss has grown a lot, to the point where I'll soon need to trim it because it'll hide half of the tank.



One of the adults. I seem to have about 4 pregnant females at any point in time.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Time for a full tank shot of that fancy Fluval setup Franck!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't believe I missed this thread originally. Great looking tank Franck. My guess is that the population is large enough and the plants dense enough that they are cannibalizing the dead faster than you can find them. I only ever find dead shrimp in bare bottom tanks.

Oh, and by the way, if you want a baby King Tiger to spice up that tank Franck, let me know. Same deal as the shrimp.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Time for a full tank shot of that fancy Fluval setup Franck!


Hey Tony. Ask and you shall receive. Check out my (other) thank journal. Link in my signature.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Can't believe I missed this thread originally. Great looking tank Franck. My guess is that the population is large enough and the plants dense enough that they are cannibalizing the dead faster than you can find them. I only ever find dead shrimp in bare bottom tanks.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, if you want a baby King Tiger to spice up that tank Franck, let me know. Same deal as the shrimp.


Very nice of you, Gary. Thanks. I think I'll pass for now. I want to keep this as low maintenance as possible. Not even doing water changes at the moment!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

God Gary is generous as hell like usual!

nice tank =) I'm still trying to breed the shrimps Gary gave me. but has been difficult with fish around!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> God Gary is generous as hell like usual!
> 
> nice tank =) I'm still trying to breed the shrimps Gary gave me. but has been difficult with fish around!


Thanks. Yes, I toyed with the temptation to add fish. And perhaps I will eventually, when the colony is fully established. Although I'll might have to do it while my son is asleep because he is adamant that he doesn't want to risk it.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

From current experience. Don't add fish~
Why =_= cuz i couldn't fish a single fish out today.. there's about 20... and i gave up after 30 minutes.. i just couldn't wreck my plants lOL!


----------

